# Busy Bee Vs. Canadian Wood Worker Drum Sander



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

So neither machine has a variable speed feed?

And what about stock removal settings? Isn't there some kind of indicator to show how much stock you want removed?

I don't know how you can compare fairly unless you know how much stock you intend to remove. As for feed belt speed, I would assume that it's the same.

Most widebelt sanders have variable feed speed, and digital thickness indicators.
You might want to invest in a real widebelt sander if you're in production…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> So neither machine has a variable speed feed?
> 
> And what about stock removal settings? Isn t there some kind of indicator to show how much stock you want removed?
> 
> ...


+1

will the price increase with the new tariffs?


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Both companies are Canadian no? Tariffs shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Would be nice to have a written review since most on here don't click on self promoting YouTube channels.


----------



## Bentley2021 (Jun 29, 2021)

Hi. I was about to purchase their drum sander Craftex CX Series 18IN. OPEN END DRUM SANDER CSA CRAFTEX CX509N. I saw it in the store and from looking at it the build quality was very poor. I ended up buying the Supermax 16-32 drum sander. This thing is awesome. Variable speed, Digital readout. Built extremely well. I wouldn't ever buy any machinery from them due to the fact that their repair facility can't fix anything. I know this for a fact as I purchased a 15" Craftex helical planer from them. It was defective from day one. A year later I finally received a partial refund. Each time they tried to repair it. It came back worse than when it went in for repair.


----------

